# UK reptile shows next 2012



## antpaz17 (Nov 28, 2010)

could anybody give me some dates and venues of them please...would love to bring my fiance along and enlighten her into the hobby as she's already getting into it with a pair of Cresties she is getting next month, so bringing her to one of these shows could totally convert her :no1:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

EHS Norwich show norfolk showground 8th july 2012.

You could treat your fiancee to an overnight stay in the Alan Partridge suite at the local Tickthorn travelodge.


----------

